# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Në çdo 10 min më bie rrjeti

## mendi1

ju lutem nga gjith  ju  forumista  qe  dikush  a mundet te me ndihmoj me rrjetin kompjuterik shfritzoj internet me paketen call surf + me shpejtesi 6 mg por  ne  cdo 10 min  me bjen rrjeti i  kam ndrruar  edhe modemin edhe ruterin duke dyshuar se aty  eshte problemi perseri njejti problem  mu paraqit,me pas  mendova  mos  eshte vall  te rryma problemi  bleva nje stabilizues te rrymes perseri i njejti problem (shfritzoj internetin nga kompania makedonski telekom t-mobile dhe kom internet kafe me 6+1 kompjutera)valle  a mundet te jet shkaku i shpejtesis  s e rrjetit  sa per  ilustrim kur  shfritzoj  shpejtesin  prej 3  apo  4 megabite nuk  e kam te njejtin problem por kur kalon shpejtesin mbi 4 megabite  ne cdo 10 min  me bie rrjeti  e sidomos  ne mbremje ,kush mundet te me ndihmoj ne kete raste flm pe r mirkuptim....

----------


## Aldi1

Besoj se problemin e ka isp
PS: cfar isp ke?

----------


## mendi1

me fal nuk e kuptoj cfar eshte isp me sqaro  me pastaj te tregoj.......

----------


## Aldi1

ISP eshte internet service provider me pak fjal kompania qe te jep internetin

----------


## mendi1

jo  kompania  nuk e ka kete problem ,po ju kiisha pyetur  a  mundet te jete  edhe  problem me rrymen se  shum njerez  me thone se  nvaret  edhe shum nga tensioni i rrymes  ,si mundet  ta rregulloj nese  eshte problemi em rrymen mendoj kur  nuk eshte stabil  rryma ....

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nuk eshte problem i rrymes mendi1. Me shume mundesi problemin e ka kompania. Kontakto njehere me ata te kompanise dhe sqaroi per problemin qe ke.

----------


## mendi1

flm,po un kontaktoj te kompanis  po gjithmon ata  me thone  se  problemi  eshte tek une  me rrymen ata  kontrollojn linjen per  momentin  dhe  eshte mire  ,mirpo  me pas  fillon te bie  ne  cdo 10  apo  15  min,sdi  si tia bej  njekohsishte  shfriztoz  netkafe  me kete rrjet  me 6+1 pc

----------


## Aldi1

O Mendi po te jete nga rryma at'her thjesht ble nja dy UPS te fuqishme nese ke shume kompjutera dhe nje stabilizator, dhe me kaq mbarone puna, por nese problemi vazhdon at'her duhet te nderrosh kompanine..........

----------


## mendi1

flm shum aldi1 stabilizator  vec kam ,po cfar  jan keto UPS  me sqaro sigurishte s e aty  qenka problemi  em keto UPS me sqaro  cfar jane ups dhe per  cfar sherbejn flm  shum .......

----------


## Aldi1

ups jane bateri qe karikohen dhe kur fiken dritat kompjuterat nuk fiken
per me teper shko me ndonje dyqan kompjuterash dhe pyet........

----------


## llegenda

*a e ke kontrollu ne at moment modemi a po te eshte on  nese modemi eshte on athere me siguri i ke te lidhur pc me switch provo ndrro switchin prej te ciliti i ke te lidhur gjith pc't
pasi qe ne baz te fjaleve tuat metodat kryesore i paske provuar!*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mendi1, atehere shiko aparaturen e ADSL, aty duhet te jene 4 drita qe duhet te jene te ndezura dhe me ngjyre jeshile. Shikoi njehere keto dritat kur te bie rrjeti, nese ndonjera nga keto eshte e fikur na thuaj cila.

----------


## mendi1

po  si  zakonishte  kur  em bie rrjeti  me  fiket  drita per  nje caste  te  them 10 sec   dhe  me pas  perseri  rikthehet  en gjendjen e meparshme,kam fjalen te modemi fiket pika  ku shkruan internet te tjerat  si ethernet,wlan,dsl krejt  normalishte  rrin ,dmth  vetem ajo ku shkruan internet  me fiket  per  nje caste  dhe  me bie rrjeti ,ketu nuk  di ku qendron problemi  a  mundet  prej  swicit te  bej te  pamundur  te funksionoj  modemi  aty  ku shkruan internet  apo thjeshte  eshte problemi  krejte  diku tjeter,  flmm

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mendi1, problemin e ke ose te MODEM-i ose tek ISP, nuk ka aspak lidhje energjia elektrike ne problemin qe ke ti. Pyet ne nje dyqan kompjuterash per nje modem te fuqishem dhe nderro modemin meqenese kompania nuk ka probleme nga ana e saj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Problemet mund te jene te dy tipi 1 hardwerik sic e ka thene madaber ose skematike(strukturale) ne fijet e telefonit qe vine ne shtepine tende. Ne te dyja rastet ti nuk mund te besh gje. Eshte problem I telekomit edhe jo I joti. E para duhet ti kesh ata te telekomit aty ne vendi jot qe te testojne linjen per "zhurma" qe mund te kete linja jote ne ato momente. 2 provo te vendosesh antizhurmuse ne linje, nuk e di ne ka te tille ne maqedoni po ketu ne usa ne kemi panele qe vihen linjave telefonike per te menjanuar ngarkesat elektrike te demshme per linjen. Nese eshte problem me modemin hardwerik atehere ti thua se e ke ndruar modemin kjo do te thote se konfigurimi I modemit eshte bere gabim ne anen teknike qe prap duhet ti  thuash atyre ta regullojne. Fikja e drites se internetit do te thote se humbet komunikimi I modemit me internetin por nuk te humbet komunikimi I modemit me dslam te kompanise se telekomit. Ka modeme qe jane te ndjeshem ndaj lekundjes se tensjonit po kjo do te shkaktoje resetimin e modemit pra fikjen e ndezjen e modemit perseri qe do shkaktonte shuajtjen e te gjitha dritave. Me mire do ishte te kontaktoje kompanine e telekomit por per faktin se ti thua qe kjo ndodh kur arin shpejtesine mbi 4mb per mendimin tim fajin 100% e ka linja telefonike

Ardi

----------


## mendi1

flm  shum pe r ndihmesen te gjitheve,ndoshta mundet te jet  edhe  linja  telefonike pe r sqarim  un shfritzoj  netkafe me 6+1 kompjutera me linje telefonike dhe internet  prej kompanis  t-mobile a mundet te  jet  edhe largesia  meqe  telfonin e shfritzoj  en nje largesi prej   100  metra  prej aty  ku  kam netkafen dhe  njekohsishte  jane te lidhura  2  aparate  telefoni  njeri  ajrore  e tjetri  normal  me tel  ne te  njejtin kabell.........

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Largesia 100m ne linjen telefonike nuk mund te ndikoje shume por prap eshte signifikative. Keta telefonat e tjere kane filtera zeri te instaluar? Nga pika ku ti thua si e ke shtuar linjen e telefonit per modemin? Keto telefona jane direkt nga kabbli qe vjen ne modemi apo jane direkt ka vendodhja e linjes? Keto jane pyetje qe duhet te pergjigjes para se te vazhdojme me tej. mund te besh nje test te vogel mer nje laptop edhe modemin lidhi direkt ne vendodhja e linjes ku ti thua edhe provo aty linjen e internetit!

Ardi

----------


## mendi1

pyetja   e 1 ku  jan te vendosura  keta filtera te zerit tek telefoni  me sqaro  me pastaj  te pergjigjem  se nuk kam iden  pe r keta  filtera ,per  pyetjen e 2 linja  e telefonit  vjen  ne adsl splitter dhe  me  pas nga  adsl splitteri (splitteri ka  2  porta dalse) te  dy  daljet  shkojn  ne modem  ku njera  vendoset  ne modem aty  ku shkruan dsl dhe tjetra  dalje po ashtu  ne modem  ku  shkruan   pstn dmth  per  lidhjen telefonike ( per sqarim nga modemi edhe  linjen telefonike  e shfritzoj keshtu  eshte  i konfiguruar  modemi  ,modemin  vete kompania  ma ka  dhene meqe  paguaj  nje  pakete  ku sebshku  em internetin edhe  linja telefonike  funksionon dmth linjen telefonike  e shfritzoj  permes internetit) dhe  e 3 telefonat jane te lidhur  nga  kabli  qe  vjen prej modemit......flm

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mendi1, atehere duhet te kontaktosh me kompanine qe te te nderrojne modem ose ta rikonfigurojne pasi ti ke probleme kur shpejtesia arrin ne 3-4 mb, pra do te thote qe modemi ose kablli kane probleme. Une me shume dyshoj tek konfigurimi ose cilesia e modemit.

----------


## mendi1

kom kontaktuar  kompanin dhe  modemin  qe  shfritzoj  ekom marren  s e bashku  em paketen  qe  i pershtetet ky  modem perndryshe  tjeter  moden  nuk i  shkon pershtatje  kesaj pakete  veret  jam i habitur ps e kjo em ndodhe shum i  sinqert  te  jem em ju  ka  qe  3  4  dite  mir  tani  me punon  po nuk besoj  se  keshtu  em vazhdon perseri  do em paraqitet  i njejti  problem kjo  me habit  idsa dite  bene  mire  disa  dite  pothuaj  nje  jave  e me shume  me  bie  ne cdo  10  min  ,sdi a s  vete  ku mundet et q endroj  problemi  flm  q e po  em ndihmoni,flm  q e po em ndihmoni te gjitheve .........

----------

